# CAN'T remove Berette 21a SLIDE- can't see any "pins" that hold ejector



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't remove the slide from my 1984 vintage nickle plated MODEL 21A 22 Beretta.

Bought it in late 1983 1984-probably shot it -10-20 rounds- once-just sat in safe

Never tried to remove slide

I carefully read a post here-about how to do it

and yes I carefully read manual-the slide pops up easily-and yes it would clear the forward part of frame

But when pulled forward it hits something VERY SOLID- it will not move forward

I have looked for the roll pin-to hold ejector in place mentioned in a similar post-no luck-can't see it-actually manual shows TWO not one?

And the pins would be covered -

what am I doing wrong-

perhaps you could tell me EXACTLY where i should look-as in how many mm or .1" inches from some fixed point-like the fron tof the safety lever

Those extractor pins seem to be about 6mm and 12 mm forward of and in line with the SAFETY LEVER

I probably should shoot perhaps 100 rounds through ti-perhaps that would beat something into place

HELP-

CHARLIE (phoebe and isis were our first greyhounds easy names to remember)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/difficulty-w-beretta-21a-slide-removal.164488/


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Pic Thanks for your quick response-
I love forums like this-because you get great info(like the GM truck forum that helops me with my 1998 suburban-an absolutely OWNER PROOF vehicle-yeah GM got them right by late 1990's-

I had read that posting yesterday-but I just re-read it.I am SURE the answer is in there-I can't see any raised pins-but my suspicion is perhaps it needs to be SHOT- maybe there are some burrs or the tolerances are too tight- as he found
I am 100% going to shoot 100= rounds of something hot-maybe stingers-thru it TODAY
I am cheap-and old 69-so might cheap out-not bother with range-just lock dogs and cats in another side of house-shoot into a big box heavily lined with paper and 2x4" -save the $22(but maybe I better go to range) even a 22 is likely to be lound enough for neighbors to hear-yes I will go to range-

Thanks-still open to any other suggestions-but perhaps it needs to be shot in-it shot functioned just fine years ago-but just a few shots-so I did not remove slide back then

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Add some oil, good luck


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Pic- thanks-will add a bit more
Range closed today-but when it opens tomorrow
I am going to shoot 100 minimags and 30 or so STINGERS through it(found them in my "stuff" probably 35 years old- stingers-same age)
with any kind of luck the shooting will "fix" the problem-
if not I will see if the gun range has any gunsmith-pointless to send back to beretta-$70+ shipping+ shipping home plus $25 FFL - so $125 or more-for an original defect-but no way will beretta fix it free
even if they did-shipping-maybe $30 total and $25 FFL $55-probably more than a local gunsmith-common problem apparently-so..
probably can get a gunsmith to figure it out for less

II haven't given up yet-but I am restraining my "get a bigger hammer" impulses-
Thanks for the ideas
Charlie
PS I need to shoot a recently acquired SIG 365 to see if a April 2020 build actually has the correct FIX to Sig 365 problems-so 2 birds with one range trip


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

phoebeisis said:


> Pic- thanks-will add a bit more
> Range closed today-but when it opens tomorrow
> I am going to shoot 100 minimags and 30 or so STINGERS through it(found them in my "stuff" probably 35 years old- stingers-same age)
> with any kind of luck the shooting will "fix" the problem-
> ...


Maybe there'll be a range attendant who might assist you with the slide removal. Or a friendly shooter
Be safe n good luck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc, 
Who supplied the great info in that supplied link
is an active member. 

Maybe he'll catch this thread and chime in. 
He's very knowledgeable in firearms. 
He might be submerged under water. 
Think he plays around with submarines,lol. 
Sincerely, 
Pic


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> SSGN_Doc,
> Who supplied the great info in that supplied link
> is an active member.
> 
> ...


Retired from the Navy a few years ago so, no more punching holes in water for months at a time for me. But I do actually have a job though. I saw this post this morning, right before I had to head in.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

phoebeisis said:


> I can't remove the slide from my 1984 vintage nickle plated MODEL 21A 22 Beretta.
> 
> Bought it in late 1983 1984-probably shot it -10-20 rounds- once-just sat in safe
> 
> ...


Charlie, I bought my Beretta 21A back in the early 1990s. I don't have the nickel finish, but suspect it could be contributing to your difficulty, along with the low round count.

I do seem to remember that my 21A was a bit tough to get apart the first time, and the guy at the range, (who also had a 21A) told me to lube it pretty well and shoot at least 100-200 rounds through it. Pretty sure I still used his help to get it apart the first time.

if the pistol cycles reliably on those 100 or so rounds, the cross pins are probably not your problem.

I got to where I tend to:
- drop the magazine
- tip up the barrel
- cock the hammer
- retract the slide slightly
- tip the slide up
- use my thumb behind the slide to push it forward

There are only two very small rail lugs at the back of the frame, and they do need to get worn in a bit To allow the slide to tip and then move forward.


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

PIC SSGN

Thanks for all the help-I still have to restrain my "bigger hammer more force impulses" at 69 having broken more motorcycle bicycle car truck plumbing parts during "repairs" I had mostly dumped my bigger hammer impulses.

I think you are right-the tolerances at the back-pretty close-and QC back 1983 was pitiful across all
gun lines(except maybe SIG- had a P220 it had zero problems)
I bought 3 guns -same times as this one- 3" Model 66 Model 63 22 and the 21A-
bot Smiths would "bind" up after 10-12 rounds-sent them back to factory-fools told me to clean it better-2nd time back-they fixed it
Now this problem-I would bet I don't have 10 rounds through the 21

Anyway via eyeball- rail tolerances are close -and I wonder just how much Beretta allowed for the Nickel finish-maybe not at all
Today it goes to the range-150 minimags and stingers-we will see

Thanks all
Charlie
PS Italians always make such pretty metal things-cars bike parts guns planes -no UGLY in that bunch-German things on the other hand-and even WORSE AUSTRIAN THINGS-GLOCK sooooo ugly!! This little Beretta-so pretty! Oh I managed to slightly crack one grip-tapping slide with rubber hammer-hoping to jar a pin into place-well good excuse to get some really fancy wood grips.


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Once again-thanks for all the helpful replies-a forum like this is doubly helpful
1)Gives good specific info
2) Having this source of REAL INFO inhibits my "Bigger hammer" impulses-which as a guy-even an OLD MAN with LOTS pf screwups BEHIND ME-I still have to fight against.

Results
1)Downside-no after 150 ads yesterday at range-I still could not remove slide-looking carefully at it-and manipulating it-pretty clear tolerances are just too close for now-if I attempt to lft it-with slide waaaay back but cocked about 5-10 degrees--the "friction" immediately "seizes it"

2Upside-WHO CARES- it shot 150 rounds 50 ancient STINGERS-1983 AND 100 MINIMAGS-absolutely no problems-despite it being a new gun-and using 4 different NEW MAGS- original mag
and 3 MEGGAR mags-one of which sorta "jammed"while loading it would not pop up rounds-took one round out-SHOT JUST FINE

3)Upside-great shooting little gun-flawless-one interesting surprise
The Stingers shot about 3-4 INCHES LOWER than the MINIMAGS at 25 feet- sure they are higher velocity but I would not have guessed the TINY difference in time- STINGERS OUT OF BARREL FASTER THAN MINIMAGS-so the recoil impulse does not tip the barrel up as much before bullet exit
and stingers MIGHT have less recoil impulse-lighter-but my guess is the MV is about the same-mass difference is about the same-different direction-as velocity difference-maybe 32 vs 40?? MINIMAGS 40 GRAINS? velocity maybe 900 vs 750?? pure guess

In any case-great little gun-performs flawlessly-so I will just shoot it plenty-clean it with blasts of oil etc-as often as I feel like it-and maybe it will eventually wear in-nickel plating-pretty hard-might take some doing to wear it

One of you guys mentioned that the NICKEL PLATING might have tightened the tolerances enough that it makes it tough-impossible now-to tip it up-slide it forward-it immediately SEIZES once tip up is enough to clear front of frame

No matter-great gun-accurate-flawless feeding of 40 year old rounds in a NEW GUN WITH NEW MAGS- and one of the mags-doesn't work "right"

One last thing-yes i am wordy
I tried the old-"put it in freezer" hope one metal contracts more than the other-aluminum vs steel-did not help-probably should look up aluminum vs steel vs temp expansion-see which one should have contracted more??
Guess I could have heated it-but who wants to handle a 200 degree gun

Thanks again
Charlie
PS also fired my new P365- bought May-2020 so new manufacture-hope SIG corrected all manu. defects-very UN SIG LIKE to produce a dud like that
It also was flawless-but P+ 115 AND 124 a bit snappier than I expected-but perhaps that was because I shot the nice little well behaved Beretta-which has a nice grip feel for a pocket gun

PPS My $1200 stimulus paid for my SIG P365 ha,ha certainly not what GOV had in mind-it was $525 including TAX shipping and $25FFL fee
I bet the RUN ON ALL GUNS is driven by that STIMULUS- absolutely NO GUNS FOR SALE OR RENT and the gunshop range-NONE NADA ZIP - no experienced gun person-just a very pleasant young woman-yes guess I am biased-but i didn't figure she would have mch experience trouble shooting a Tiny pocket pistol-not more than you guys-so..

PPPS I do have to THANK President Trump for not allowing the DEMS to pro-rate STIMULUS and $600 unemployment "bonus" -Dems-somewhat understandably-wanted to base it on cost of living
So in Louisiana I might have gotten $380 but in CA NY they would get perhaps $820-Reps-no fools-they could read a map-so South Midwest-low cost of living is where their base is-CA NY NE not their base-so they went with the EVERYONE GETS $600 no hair splitting

so CONGRESS bought me a pistol-THANKS!! yes it was my own $$-but nice to finally get some back!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great way to stimulate the economy. It's meant to be spent ,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You may be sliding it back to far without applying a little upward pressure
On the front of the slide near the muzzle end opposite the hammer side.


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

pic right-I am stumulating the economy-and intend to do more stimulating!
Here I hope are a couple of pictures-
Oh I tried to slowly pull backward while lifting-so as to not get too far back-no luck
The rearmost inferior-most PART OF SLIDE- seems to be too close a fit to the frame-it in effect -binds
But gun shoots fine-so who cares-
Maybe one of these pictures will come through


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Here is the 1984 Beretta 21a nickel plated-

shoots great-can't remove slide-but shoots perfectly-so who cares-I can clean it-with the slide on


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

phoebeisis said:


> Here is the 1984 Beretta 21a nickel plated-
> 
> shoots great-can't remove slide-but shoots perfectly-so who cares-I can clean it-with the slide on


I can see where she looks tight.

I have an an 80s minx flip up barrel 22 short single action.

Shoot safe, have a Great 4th of July,,,,July already ,,,sheesh .

BTW. I like your DA/SA 22 long rifle more then my little 22short, lol

It's mostly for scaring your way out of a situation. But It did save me from a couple dog attacks, lol. The bang was loud enough, haha


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Years ago I had the 22 short Beretta-maybe it was a MINX- but for some reason I remember JETFIRE as its name?? Hmmm I also had a 25 Beretta-single action-perhaps it was the jet fire?
In any case I sure wish I still had it-it was one of my first guns-
Slight aside-I put a short in this 21a magazine-and it "fed" it-
Next time I think I will see if it will feed shoot and feed another round-probably not-but...I will check anyway. I was kinda surprised it fed it so smoothly-from a 22 long rifle magazine


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

phoebeisis said:


> Years ago I had the 22 short Beretta-maybe it was a MINX- but for some reason I remember JETFIRE as its name?? Hmmm I also had a 25 Beretta-single action-perhaps it was the jet fire?
> In any case I sure wish I still had it-it was one of my first guns-
> Slight aside-I put a short in this 21a magazine-and it "fed" it-
> Next time I think I will see if it will feed shoot and feed another round-probably not-but...I will check anyway. I was kinda surprised it fed it so smoothly-from a 22 long rifle magazine


Without googling it, I think you're correct , jetfire was the 25


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

yes it is coming back now-
I had both the 22 short and the .25
Dumb me-sold them both years ago
They were a bit smaller than the 21a-nice handy size
I also had a BABY Browning .25 of course-dumbly sold that -probably sold for close to nothing
The Beretta 22 and 25 were about $44 in 1965 or so-Baby Browning-about the same
my-also sold Browning 9mm-p35 ? was about $85 in 1965-fair amount of money
but in 1969 a Nickel plated Colt 45ACP was $155-had to get my mother to buy it in 1969-I was 18-guess for handguns you had to be 21??
In 1963 I mail ordered a Winchester 190 22- $43-literally by mail-sent in order blank from magazine with cash or money order- probably had my dad pick it up at post office-rural town-no mail delivery
not sure if you had to be 12 or 18 for a rifle-still have it-


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't loose your mind over it, lol. 
I already lost mine. 

I can't even talk about the valuable pieces I parted with.


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

PIC

Haha-
2.5 Python blue
4" Python Nickel
a 6.5" Nickel M29 nice shooting gun
many many other model 29'S
a 1971 or so NRA Centennial Colt Gold Cup -think that was what it was-good shooting
The Python-4" nickel I traded-with some of MY CASH-for a new M 59 Smith Wesson wonder 9
with a typically HORRIBLE TRIGGER PULL-what a POS- nice enough looking-but not a PYTHON
Browning P35 about 1965 vintage
More nice guns than I can remember-THANK GOD-unfortunately my memory is pretty good
many model 60's many model 66
a pretty Model 19 2.5" NICKEL- sweet gun-good trigger=pretty!!

Yes I like NICKEL
Yes-I TRY to not lose my mind-but the 1983 21A Nickel BROUGHT BACK LOTS of Nickel guns I owned-
Worse I sold traded them-many revolvers-when revolvers were PASSE(is that how that is spelled?)
anyway as you remember-revolvers DIED when wonder nines took over
Yeah sweet Pythons-and even "better functionally" S&Ws revolvers- I sold traded for a song!!

4" NICKEL PYTHON FOR A S&W MODEL 59 NICKEL- probably the WORST DEAL IN HISTORY
Good revolver-granted they were cooler looking than they were good-a good S&W had a "better" trigger pull-S&W not as smooth double action-but single action-as good or better

WOW- I have gone FULL CRAZY on past guns I "gave" away
But if I could see the future-well...... I can't!

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup, the pythons has the best revolver action.
I dumped a like new 8 nickel python for 400$ early 80s

https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...evolvers/colt-revolvers-python.c176_p1_o6.cfm


----------



## phoebeisis (Jun 29, 2020)

Pic

Yes the double action was soooo smooth

BUT- Most Importantly-they looked Sooooo Cool-yeah cool looking counts

Don't feel too bad about your 8" NICKEL PYTHON

Heck you could barely get $3500 for it now!!! 

$400 -yes that was a fair price in early 1980's

Now maybe $3000-$4000!!!

And the NEW PYTHONS-apparently are JUNK- arrive NEW- with problems!!

Ok-I had better quit!! 

At least I kept this little 21A- A little jewel! Pretty and works flawlessly-22 ammo cheap again!


----------

